# what was your first song at your wedding?



## zxcvbnm (6 Jun 2009)

I'm single but if i was getting married i would go for "baby i love you" by the ramones.


----------



## sandrat (6 Jun 2009)

we had "i wanna grow old with you" from the wedding singer!


----------



## ninsaga (6 Jun 2009)

'My Way' by Frank Sinatra...... sorta set the tone for how things were gonna be from there on!


----------



## RMCF (6 Jun 2009)

Wanted Bruce Springsteen "If I Should Fall Behind".

Band didn't have time to learn it, so got 

Van Morrison "Have I Told You Lately".


----------



## Ash 22 (6 Jun 2009)

So long ago I can't remember! No actually when we got married there was no such thing, the band just played whatever.


----------



## S.L.F (7 Jun 2009)

ninsaga said:


> 'My Way' by Frank Sinatra...... sorta set the tone for how things were gonna be from there on!


 
I assume your bride-to-be picked the song then!

We had Lou Reed and Perfect Day


and it was too.

been hell ever since but you can't have everything I suppose...
[broken link removed]​only joking love
[broken link removed]


----------



## Kiddo (7 Jun 2009)

We had "It must be love" by Madness.


----------



## ninsaga (7 Jun 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I assume your bride-to-be picked the song then!



nah, she sang 'Stand by Your Man'


----------



## sandrat (7 Jun 2009)

forgot to say after the very short I wanna grow old with you from the wedding singer we had the band break into I believe in a thing called love by the darkness


----------



## danole (7 Jun 2009)

My Cuz & his Mrs had "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" by that Hawaiin gent (can't think of his name).......'twas lovely!


----------



## ninsaga (7 Jun 2009)

danole said:


> My Cuz & his Mrs had "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" by that Hawaiin gent (can't think of his name).......'twas lovely!



That would be Brutha Iz........... amazing voice.


----------



## burger1979 (8 Jun 2009)

Last Kiss by Pearl Jam, the band had to learn it but its not that hard a song to learn.


----------



## Caveat (8 Jun 2009)

David Bowie: _can you hear me._


----------



## triona (8 Jun 2009)

Elvis' The Wonder of You


----------



## Celtwytch (8 Jun 2009)

_Crash and Burn _by _Savage Garden._

I also managed to have a piece by _The Damned_ played during the church ceremony


----------



## gipimann (8 Jun 2009)

Ash 22 said:


> So long ago I can't remember! No actually when we got married there was no such thing, the band just played whatever.


 
Just like Ash, it was so long ago, I can't remember what the DJ played!!


----------



## Ciaraella (8 Jun 2009)

Haven't had the wedding yet but the beatles band is booked and the first song will be 'all you need is love' so they should do a good job of it!


----------



## boris (8 Jun 2009)

We had "Hallelujah" and because the two of us disagreed as to sang it the best (Leonard Cohen Vs Jeff Buckley) the band sang a sort of hybrid of the two versions. Went down very well.


----------



## bren1916 (8 Jun 2009)

"Air that I breathe" by The Hollies..

Still wake up in _cold sweats_ on occasion..


----------



## dockingtrade (8 Jun 2009)

one - u2


----------



## remey (8 Jun 2009)

We had the Anniversary Waltz by the Fureys. Lovely lyrics and tune. 
"...oh how we danced on the night we were wed...."
Anyone know it?


----------



## ninsaga (8 Jun 2009)

remey said:


> "...oh how we danced on the night we were wed...."?



...... down at da red rose cafe in da harbour
der by da port just beside amsterdam.....

that the one?


----------



## Chocks away (8 Jun 2009)

remey said:


> We had the Anniversary Waltz by the Fureys. Lovely lyrics and tune.
> "...oh how we danced on the night we were wed...."
> Anyone know it?


 I heard it sung by Steptoe. Something like this;
 Oh, how we danced on the night we were wed
 We danced through the night - because we had no bed.
 But I assume this was a makey-uppy verse by the old codger.

At my wedding in Quebec all those years ago - You're the first, the last , my everything by Barry White


----------



## gipimann (8 Jun 2009)

remey said:


> We had the Anniversary Waltz by the Fureys. Lovely lyrics and tune.
> "...oh how we danced on the night we were wed...."
> Anyone know it?


 
It's called the Anniversary Song, an old tune, which (according to Wiki) is very popular at weddings and gatherings in Romania.

Here's Al Jolson's version!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQuHzLnnXwQ


----------



## Chocks away (8 Jun 2009)

Bravo gipimann. It is a beautiful song.


----------



## remey (9 Jun 2009)

It is gorgeous. I prefer the Fureys version (actually thought it was theirs) but thats probably just because its the one I know. Its a little bit more lively too.


----------



## brian.mobile (9 Jun 2009)

Phil Collins - Seperate Lives

BM


----------



## Ed054 (11 Jun 2009)

Bad day by REM


----------



## Mouldy (11 Jun 2009)

Dark Waltz by Hayley Westerna.


----------



## mathepac (11 Jun 2009)

1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B7bVD_DkM4 (it was about me and still is)

2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcd3XuQwDQQ (it was a lie)

3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO8JWbG6bVw&feature=fvw (confusion reigned)

4. I'm open to suggestions, but this maybe - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InGq409PvVQ


----------



## markowitzman (4 Jul 2009)

your song eltonjohn


----------



## TheBlock (6 Jul 2009)

Rainy Night in Soho - First Time

By Your Side - Last Time


----------



## foxylady (7 Jul 2009)

remey said:


> We had the Anniversary Waltz by the Fureys. Lovely lyrics and tune.
> "...oh how we danced on the night we were wed...."
> Anyone know it?


 

"The sun shone down on your bald Head"


----------



## Niall M (8 Jul 2009)

Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight....


----------



## nlgbbbblth (9 Jul 2009)

Depeche Mode - Somebody


----------



## cruchan09 (9 Jul 2009)

''My Baby Just Cares For Me''

Nina Simone


----------



## sam h (9 Jul 2009)

We wanted "I love you from the bottom of my pencil case" by The Beautiful South but the band admitted on the day they didn't know it & forgot to bring a CD of it.  But overall the band were fantastic so we forgave them!!!  They rocked for the night & the floor was full all night.  They were so good all the aunts & uncles (who I really do love) had to seek quieter quarters!!   

I actually have no idea what they actually played in the end (in my head was really the pencil case one!!!)


----------



## Complainer (9 Jul 2009)

Bill Withers - Lovely Day


----------



## coolaboola (10 Jul 2009)

"Rock Around the Clock"


----------



## porterbray (12 Jul 2009)

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters. Nearly headbutted the wife when the heavy bit kicked in


----------

